# Best way to clean intake manifold on CA18DET



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

I just installed an oil catch tank system in my 1989 180SX. The reasons were varied- 1) blow by after hard running, 2) the dislike of oily film lining my intake piping and 3) the discovery of sludge-like gunk in my intake manifold. This leads me to my question- what is the best way to clean the tar-like deposits from the inside of the manifold without removing the manifold from the head? 

I will eventually remove the manifold in order to do some headwork for my S14 turbine install, but that is a few months away after I've saved some more money up for fuel pump, injectors, AVC-R, metal head gasket and Z32 AFM.

By the way, the oil catch tank works great!

Kenji


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Spray with cleaner as much as you can while trying to keep the engine running!


----------

